# Jenkins package



## cardoso_cristian (Jun 23, 2022)

Hi
I'm using jenkins on my FreeBSD 13 server and I currently have version 2.341 installed, I noticed that on the freshports website, they already had several update packages, it's already at version 2.356, but when I run pkg search jenkins in pkg, it only returns version 2.341 in the search, is there any way to force pkg to display the new versions?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2022)

Look at `pkg -vv`, -RELEASE versions are set to the quarterly packages by default. Freshports shows the _latest_ ports. Quarterly branch is updated once every three months and only receives security or break-fixes in the mean time. 

Just create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```
That will switch pkg(8) to the latest package repository.

And I would suggest using devel/jenkins-lts, less updates. devel/jenkins is constantly updated.


----------

